# slingbow vs. slingbow



## Brooks67

I wonder which slingbow is better for big game hunting. Chief Ajs vs. Jorge Spraves vs. Dave Canterberry slingbow


----------



## PandaMan

Big game hunting isn't for slingshots, no matter what people may advertise. Small and medium game only is probably the best way to go.


----------



## huey224

on cheif aj's website, there is lots of pics where his slingshots have taken big-game.


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist

You should also compare it with this slingbow its pretty good

http://falcon-archery.webs.com/apps/videos/videos/show/12512892-rattlin-randy-s-hog-with-a-slingbow


----------



## Bill Hays

Understand one thing... on websites that show the big game taken with a slingshot they DON'T show you all the animals that were injured as well.
A slingshot, even a suped up one, is not as powerful or accurate as an actual bow. The killing potential is simply not as great and more injured animals will be a result. So as a novelty shooting arrows with it at targets... pretty neat stuff. But as a dedicated arrow shooter for taking big game, it's not a good idea.... maybe in an emergency situation it'd be acceptable, but to actually seek out to kill using an arrow with an underpowered weapon is irresponsible.... and in many cases purely foolhardy and dangerous as well.


----------



## NightKnight

Joergs will be the most powerful of the ones your listed. When I say power, I mean FPS, or Feet Per Second. Joerg's slingbow is very close to the speed of a good recurve bow, but no where near as fast as a compound bow.


----------



## JoergS

AaronC said:


> Joerg's slingbow is very close to the speed of a good recurve bow, but no where near as fast as a compound bow.


Very true.

A very good recurve will outperform my design, but then again very few people can make a very good recurve at home. The usual self bow will be MUCH weaker than my slingbow.

I think it is cruel and foolish to hunt deer or even bigger animals with a slingbow. A perfect shot may in fact kill the beast, but in most cases the hit won't be perfect. Then the animal will suffer very much.

This is just my personal opinion, though. And in times of dire need, I would of course hunt with a slingbow. But not for recreational purposes.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Bill Hays said:


> Understand one thing... on websites that show the big game taken with a slingshot they DON'T show you all the animals that were injured as well.
> A slingshot, even a suped up one, is not as powerful or accurate as an actual bow. The killing potential is simply not as great and more injured animals will be a result. So as a novelty shooting arrows with it at targets... pretty neat stuff. But as a dedicated arrow shooter for taking big game, it's not a good idea.... maybe in an emergency situation it'd be acceptable, but to actually seek out to kill using an arrow with an underpowered weapon is irresponsible.... and in many cases purely foolhardy and dangerous as well.


I agree 100%

I will add Jeorg's slingbow shot 153 fps most bow hunters who take their hunting seriously would not shoot with much less than 300 fps arrow speeds lots prefer higher speed,I read that somewhere awhile back







I'm pretty sure they would call you mad if you said you're going bow hunting big game with your wrist rocket slingshot


----------



## Charles

One problem of comparing bows and slingshots is that poundage of pull does not equate directly with projectile speed across the two platforms.

The problem is that latex bands (or tubes) seem to have a maximum speed of contraction when stretched (under usual circumstances). A heavier pull does not necessarily equate to a faster contraction time ... just means it will be able to propel a heavier projectile at its speed of contraction.

By contrast, as I understand it, most bows have a considerably faster "contraction" speed than latex ... actually "recovery speed" would be a better phrase. So a bow and slingshot may have the same pull poundage at their draw length, but with the same weight of arrow, the bow will propel the arrow at a higher velocity because the recovery speed of the bow is greater.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## NightKnight

Charles said:


> One problem of comparing bows and slingshots is that poundage of pull does not equate directly with projectile speed across the two platforms.
> 
> The problem is that latex bands (or tubes) seem to have a maximum speed of contraction when stretched (under usual circumstances). A heavier pull does not necessarily equate to a faster contraction time ... just means it will be able to propel a heavier projectile at its speed of contraction.
> 
> By contrast, as I understand it, most bows have a considerably faster "contraction" speed than latex ... actually "recovery speed" would be a better phrase. So a bow and slingshot may have the same pull poundage at their draw length, but with the same weight of arrow, the bow will propel the arrow at a higher velocity because the recovery speed of the bow is greater.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


That is exactly why I didnt mention pull weight. It is a pointless measure in determine power. It is only good for sizing how much pull you can handle with you level of muscularity.

The speed of the projectile (in this case an arrow) is the only good way to measure the "power" of a given projectile launching device. It is important to measure the weight of the projectile when comparing. The speed combined with the weight will determine the amount of kinetic energy delivered to the target, which will impact the depth of penetration. With the same arrow tip, a slower moving but heavy arrow will have the same depth of penetration as a light and fast one. As an example, a 800grain arrow traveling at 150FPS will have the same penetration level as a 300grain arrow at 245FPS, as they both have 39.9 foot-pounds of kinetic energy.

Note: This does not comment on accuracy. The distance of flight can be different, as a projectile will fall at the same rate no matter how fast it is going. If you simultaneously shot an arrow parallel to the ground, and dropped one from the same height, they would both impact the ground at the same time. Thus, a faster arrow _can_ make you a better shot, all else being equalized.


----------



## Charles

AaronC said:


> One problem of comparing bows and slingshots is that poundage of pull does not equate directly with projectile speed across the two platforms.
> 
> The problem is that latex bands (or tubes) seem to have a maximum speed of contraction when stretched (under usual circumstances). A heavier pull does not necessarily equate to a faster contraction time ... just means it will be able to propel a heavier projectile at its speed of contraction.
> 
> By contrast, as I understand it, most bows have a considerably faster "contraction" speed than latex ... actually "recovery speed" would be a better phrase. So a bow and slingshot may have the same pull poundage at their draw length, but with the same weight of arrow, the bow will propel the arrow at a higher velocity because the recovery speed of the bow is greater.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


That is exactly why I didnt mention pull weight. It is a pointless measure in determine power. It is only good for sizing how much pull you can handle with you level of muscularity.

The speed of the projectile (in this case an arrow) is the only good way to measure the "power" of a given projectile launching device. It is important to measure the weight of the projectile when comparing. The speed combined with the weight will determine the amount of kinetic energy delivered to the target, which will impact the depth of penetration. With the same arrow tip, a slower moving but heavy arrow will have the same depth of penetration as a light and fast one. As an example, a 800grain arrow traveling at 150FPS will have the same penetration level as a 300grain arrow at 245FPS, as they both have 39.9 foot-pounds of kinetic energy.

Note: This does not comment on accuracy. The distance of flight can be different, as a projectile will fall at the same rate no matter how fast it is going. If you simultaneously shot an arrow parallel to the ground, and dropped one from the same height, they would both impact the ground at the same time. Thus, a faster arrow _can_ make you a better shot, all else being equalized.
[/quote]

I have no disagreement with you here. One of the problems is that in many (most?) places, the game regulations specify the acceptability of bows in terms of minimal draw weight. That has led a few jusrisdictions to sanction slingbows for big game hunting as long as they have the draw weight specified for bows. What they should do is specify minimal kinetic energy, or perhaps minimal fps for an arrow of some standardized length and weight. (A similar problem ... in reverse ... happens when restricitions on air rifles are specified in terms of maximum velocity of projectile. But an air gun firing a .17 caliber lead projectile at 500 fps is completely wimpy compared to one firing a half inch lead ball at 500 fps. So some jusrisdictions ... Canada for one ... now specify maximum allowable energy for an airgun.)

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Brooks67

PandaMan said:


> Big game hunting isn't for slingshots, no matter what people may advertise. Small and medium game only is probably the best way to go.


I don't know a man killed a bear with one


----------



## NightKnight

Brooks67 said:


> Big game hunting isn't for slingshots, no matter what people may advertise. Small and medium game only is probably the best way to go.


I don't know a man killed a bear with one
[/quote]
Several people have been able to kill bears with only a knife. That doesn't mean that it is a good idea or that you should do it.


----------



## Charles

Brooks67 said:


> Big game hunting isn't for slingshots, no matter what people may advertise. Small and medium game only is probably the best way to go.


I don't know a man killed a bear with one
[/quote]

Well, up my way a couple of years ago, a fellow killed a cougar with a folding knife ... after it attacked him and ripped his scalp down over his face. And another fellow killed a cougar with an axe after it broke down a plywood door on a shack where he was staying. However, I do not think those examples are a good reason to think a knife or an ax are reasonable hunting weapons for cougars under ordinary circumstances. If really pressed, survival situation, and I had nothing else, I would try a slingbow on big game ... but I do not think that in ordinary circumstances a slingbow is a reasonable weapon for such game. But, to each his/her own.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tex-Shooter

A good stick bow will out perform most slingshots made for shooting arrows. A slingshot is an excellent weapon for small game, but I always hunted larger game with a good bow or a firearm. That’s the way I have always felt about it. By the way, I hunted with a bow most of my adult life and it is a fine sport. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Guest

I agree to each his own. ChiefAJ is a very skilled hunter and takes pride in his hunts and is not irresponsible. If you need the most high powered suped up weapon with all the bells and whistles then maybe hunting isn't for you.

We have more deer here hit by cars. a bow shoots faster but as far as killing humanely with a bow there is always suffering unless the shot is perfect. the arrow is so fast it goes in and out like jello sometimes which shows there is power overkill. I have tracked plenty of deer with my dad So you can argue all the math and what ever but a great hunter can hunt with anything.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Slingshotsean thanks for giving us the option for our opinion. well here's mine I don't care what you or the Chief say but there's no way on Gods Earth the chief Aj slingshot will take big game and what you forget to say a weapon can be well under powered too. sorry to burst your bubble but you can't hunt with just anything, simple's







.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

For the most part I agree with most everything that has been said, but I thought I would at least reprint my States regulations with red highlights since I do make and sell slingshot archery type gear. 
I'm no expert on State laws and regulations so everything in this post should be double checked with a Game Warden (although in my experience their opinions seem to vary greatly).
In California it appears that Big Game Slingshot Archery falls into a grey area somewhere between a bow and a crossbow (a linear slingshot is mentioned), but would appear to be legal (though the ethics of it is left up to the individual and their abilities) at least during the regular hunting season if said equipment can cast an arrow 130 yards (a simple way to judge minimal energy needed for big game hunting established long ago) and a broad-head of at least seven-eighths inch in diameter. 

*I know this is a touchy topic and I have no desire to stir the pot or take sides in a debate since we already have laws in place. I just offer this as my current take on the subject. First I sure don't wan't more regulations on slingshots than we already have... and sadly this trend may certainly lead to more that none of us will like.*

*I have not and don't plan on promoting my equipment for regular big game hunting (only small game) but rather believe it to be just another great fun target shooting alternative that could also certainly be used in emergency survival situations. However, it seems possible and plausible that some would do so given the wording of laws in certain states.*

I do not know if my current favorite setup with my Ultra Power bands tied on 2" shorter would accomplish meeting the California Regs as I've never tested since my goal was not big game hunting with it. I do believe I have a worth while opinion when it comes to shooting arrows having started as an archer at a very young age that has run the gambit of hi tech compounds to traditional archery for the last 30 years. 
I believe we are currently in yet another "fad" age in archery that says bigger, badder, faster, more high tech will kill big game more dead than a simple slower stick bow and heavy arrows. Nothing could be further from the truth!!! These developments can increase accuracy for those who don't shoot archery regularly so that even a casual archer can usually successfully bow hunt. 
Bow Hunting has, is and will always be a game harvesting method of Stealth and Sharp, _well placed_ Broadheads! Accuracy is the real serious issue!! I personally don't take shots beyond 10-12 yards with any archery equipment and as such I don't have a huge archery kill record (which I don't keep anyway).  Sharp Broadheads are the other... It really doesn't take much to shoot through a deer but shooting it in a vital area is critical to humane hunting with an arrow. 
But more to the point....
Q: Can Big Game Hunting be done with a slingbow? A: Sure.... I think we have ample evidence that it has been done many times.
Q: Should it be done with sling bow? A: I guess... if the law allows and if it doesn't cause anymore wounded animals than regular archery and gun hunting do.
Q: Would you do it Perry? A: Even though I shoot fairly well with my setup, I personally don't think I really would want to use it on big game unless I felt I had too ie; an emergency situation, but I'm not going to judge others who want to and have already done so if it was legal and accomplished with every effort to be humane.

Here are the excerpts from our California handbook....
*CDFG Chapter 3. Big Game*

_"(a) Except for the provisions of subsections 353(







through (h), Title 14, CCR, big game (as defined by Section 350, Title 14, CCR) may only be taken by rifles using centerfire cartridges with softnose or expanding projectiles; bow and arrow (see Section 354, Title 14, CCR, for archery equipment regulations); or wheellock, matchlock, flintlock or percussion type, including "in-line" muzzleloading rifles using black powder or equivalent black powder substitute, including pellets, with a single projectile loaded from the muzzle and at least .40 caliber in designation. For purposes of Section 353, a "projectile" is defined as any bullet, ball, sabot, slug, buckshot or other device which is expelled from a firearm through a barrel by force._
_(







Shotguns capable of holding not more than three shells firing single slugs may be used for the taking of deer, bear and wild pigs. In areas where the discharge of rifles or shotguns with slugs is prohibited by county ordinance, shotguns capable of holding not more than three shells firing size 0 or 00 buckshot may be used for the taking of deer only.

(c) Pistols and revolvers using centerfire cartridges with softnose or expanding projectiles may be used to take deer, bear, and wild pigs.

(d) Pistols and revolvers with minimum barrel lengths of 4 inches, using centerfire cartridges with softnose or expanding projectiles may be used to take elk and bighorn sheep.

(e) Except as provided in subsection 354(j), crossbows may be used to take deer and wild pigs only during the regular seasons.




§354. Archery Equipment and Crossbow Regulations.

(a) Bow, as used in these regulations, means any device consisting of a flexible material having a string connecting its two ends and used to propel an arrow held in a firing position by hand only. Bow, includes long bow, recurve or compound bow.

(







Crossbow, as used in these regulations means any device consisting of a bow or cured latex band or other flexible material (commonly referred to as a linear bow) affixed to a stock, or any bow that utilizes any device attached directly or indirectly to the bow for the purpose of keeping a crossbow bolt, an arrow or the string in a firing position. Except as provided insubsection 354(j), a crossbow is not archery equipment and cannot be used during the archery deer season.

(c) For the taking of big game, hunting arrows and crossbow bolts with a broad head type blade which will not pass through a hole seven-eighths inch in diameter shall be used. Mechanical/retractable broad heads shall be measured in the open position. For the taking of migratory game birds, resident small game, furbearers and nongame mammals and birds any arrow or crossbow bolt may be used except as prohibited by subsection (d) below.

(d) No arrows or crossbow bolt with an explosive head or with any substance which would tranquilize or poison any animal may be used. No arrows or crossbow bolt without flu-flu fletching may be used for the take of pheasants and migratory game birds, except for provisions of section 507(a)(2).

(e) No arrow or crossbow bolt may be released from a bow or crossbow upon or across any highway, road or other way open to vehicular traffic.

(f) No bow or crossbow may be used which will not cast a legal hunting arrow, except flu-flu arrows, a horizontal distance of 130 yards.

(g) Except as described in subsection 354(j), crossbows may not be used to take game birds and game mammals during archery seasons.

(h) Except as provided in subsection 353(g), archers may not possess a firearm while hunting in the field during any archery season, or while hunting during a general season under the provisions of an archery only tag."

_


----------



## kobe23

Don't people just get bored at sling-bows? I think sling-bows are more appropriate in the bow & arrows forum instead of slingshot forum. Over here, to hunt big game, this idea I have is if you are so interested in sling-bows, make a slingshot capable of shooting a BB as heavy as a hunting arrow. Makes sense? 150fps could easily kill with a head-shot.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

kobe23 said:


> Don't people just get bored at sling-bows? I think sling-bows are more appropriate in the bow & arrows forum instead of slingshot forum. Over here, to hunt big game, this idea I have is if you are so interested in sling-bows, make a slingshot capable of shooting a BB as heavy as a hunting arrow. Makes sense? 150fps could easily kill with a head-shot.


huh?????







Personally I sometimes get bored just shooting round balls so I've tried square, oblong, steel, lead, rocks, nuts, fruits and, wait for it....... arrows.







At least for me working at slingshot archery came out of a desire to have some greater variety in shooting (kind of combining two things I enjoyed) and then I continued with the survival theme from there. I for one am open to variety!!!


----------



## kobe23

Perry, I think I didn't define my statement properly. It should be 'Don't people get bored thinking about hunting big game with sling-bows'

My typo error. Hahaha...


----------



## A+ Slingshots

kobe23 said:


> Perry, I think I didn't define my statement properly. It should be 'Don't people get bored thinking about hunting big game with sling-bows'
> 
> My typo error. Hahaha...


No worries friend!!! As stated.... I get quickly bored with most things and often need frequent diversions, but I always seem to make my way back around to the things I really love over and over. Slingshots have always been part of that "rotation" and I suspect always will!!!!


----------



## shooter452

so who has a safe place and is willing to test the 130 yard range. Come on.......I know someone can do this.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

shooter452 said:


> so who has a safe place and is willing to test the 130 yard range. Come on.......I know someone can do this.


Do you mean shooting an arrow 130 yards just the distance? if yes I can try this for you...bare with me tho as the weather is pants ATM but when it stays dry for a day or two I shoot a vid for you


----------



## shooter452

Yes. That would be awesome if you could video that. Thanks Sniper!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

shooter452 said:


> Yes. That would be awesome if you could video that. Thanks Sniper!


It will be interesting to do and I have know idea how far I can shoot an arrow with a slingshot,I'll take two PF shooters and two band set ups,one single band and one DTBG,should be fun


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Don't forget to tie your bands on shorter to get the most energy you can from them. (Although I have not noticed many others doing that... But I do!!!) That really is key because arrows weigh so much. I've seen so many videos on YouTube with guys trying to shoot arrows with a regular Daisy type tube band (not even shortened) and they just barely spit out of the sling with no speed.

You want to have them close to max stretch for the length of your arrow. 
On my setup I only use 27" 2016 Easton arrows, my Ultra Bands ( tied on 2" shorter than usual.)a bit more than 35# double tapered theraband gold. (they are normally 8" long).


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Yes Perry I shall use short bands as you suggest









BTW when I did my first shoot with the Pf shooter and arrows it was not bad at 30+ feet for accuracy with 8" bands







I have since shortened that to 6" so that one is good to go for my distance test

My arrows are 780mm easton xx75 2013 what length of band would you suggest? any advice appreciated


----------



## A+ Slingshots

slingshot_sniper said:


> Yes Perry I shall use short bands as you suggest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW when I did my first shoot with the Pf shooter and arrows it was not bad at 30+ feet for accuracy with 8" bands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since shortened that to 6" so that one is good to go for my distance test
> 
> My arrows are 780mm easton xx75 2013 what length of band would you suggest? any advice appreciated


Good deal.... Well my Ultra Band starts life as (4 pieces) 8 1/2" long by 1 3/16 by 11/16" tapered blank BEFORE tying on the pouch. AFTER TYING on the pouch they are more like 7 3/4" long to the pouch edge (not the cup/or back). Then I take those and mark a line 2" up from the wide bottom and put that mark just past my fork grooves and tie it on leaving the rest flopping since I'm frugal and might want to use them full length sometime.







So that would make them around 5 3/4 to 6".

Use of a Graphite ultralite small target fletched arrow would also improve distance and are used in hunting often today.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Thanks for the tip Perry on not to cut the band to the length for this test









Oh no doubt Carbon graphite like gold tip would fly further but I can get a good idea from what I have and others will know that further distance can be had using a lighter arrow









also for around $120 for a dozen gold tip arrows,I'll pass for now







not saying its a bad price but beyond my reach ATM


----------



## colt

i'm a bit puzzled here. joerg said himself that his sling bow was more powerful than a self bow. if people have been hunting big game with relatively whimpy bending staves since... forever, and it is clear that it is possible to exceed the power of said traditional bow style, what is wrong with using a sling bow? you don't need a compound bow to kill a deer. you don't even need the fastest laminated recurve on the market! an arrow moving with sufficient energy and accuracy will kill a deer. i'm not interested in hunting with a sling bow myself. however, i think a sling bow can humanely be used to take big game. just because a bunch of people have done it wrong thus far, doesn't mean it can't be done right. rubber powered arrows constitute a different beast than traditional archers are used to. this is apparent to us slingers. but to so quickly dismiss the idea frustrates me. especially when you can add it up and see that people have been killing big game with less powerful weapons for so long.


----------



## JoergS

Colt, even a very weak bow can be used to kill deer. But the chance of an instant kill is much lower, compared to high powered bows or firearms. Many times you will only wound the beast.

So I personally would hunt with a weak bow only in times of dire need. And a slingbow IS a weak bow, even the best ones. Others may see this different, that's OK, it is very much a personal decision.

Jörg


----------



## shooter452

Once again....the way a bow (actually the arrow) kills is by cutting vitals and bleeding the animal out as quickly as possible. This is not instant no matter what bow you choose. The advantage of the modern bows speed is greater range of accurate shooting. The arrow has less drop at X range. Obviously there is a minimum, and the various game commisions have to determine what that minimum is. Perry claims that the state of California sets it minimum at a bow that will launch a hunting arrow 130 yards. If you can build a weapon that does that and is accurate to your effective range ( 5-15 yards or so most likely with the weaker weapons) who cares with what the arrow was launched? The arrow in flight does not know what tool started its flight. To say that instant death is the criteria limits most guns (with the exception of head shots) and all bows. All that being said. I believe that 95% percent (at least) of the "internet" arrow shooting slingshot videos would not come close to the minimum of 130 yards. I'm sure this 130 yards can be somehow translated to a FPS at launch that would be safer and more realistic to test. When archery started getting popular again in the states not that long ago the gun hunters said it was cruel and why would anyone want to kill with a bow when a gun is more effective. The archery industry has answered that. Lets not have the same attitude about other arrow launching weapons provided a minimum power level (I believe that of a longbow) along with accuracy are developed.

My opinion only. Thanks for reading.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

130 yards is easily achievable IMO









My link


----------



## OWDarchery

Bill Hays said:


> Understand one thing... on websites that show the big game taken with a slingshot they DON'T show you all the animals that were injured as well.
> A slingshot, even a suped up one, is not as powerful or accurate as an actual bow. The killing potential is simply not as great and more injured animals will be a result. So as a novelty shooting arrows with it at targets... pretty neat stuff. But as a dedicated arrow shooter for taking big game, it's not a good idea.... maybe in an emergency situation it'd be acceptable, but to actually seek out to kill using an arrow with an underpowered weapon is irresponsible.... and in many cases purely foolhardy and dangerous as well.


 A single minded person would have a hard time understanding such. Do your math and compare long bows to slingbows they numbers are very similiar


----------



## Charles

OWDarchery said:


> Understand one thing... on websites that show the big game taken with a slingshot they DON'T show you all the animals that were injured as well.
> A slingshot, even a suped up one, is not as powerful or accurate as an actual bow. The killing potential is simply not as great and more injured animals will be a result. So as a novelty shooting arrows with it at targets... pretty neat stuff. But as a dedicated arrow shooter for taking big game, it's not a good idea.... maybe in an emergency situation it'd be acceptable, but to actually seek out to kill using an arrow with an underpowered weapon is irresponsible.... and in many cases purely foolhardy and dangerous as well.


 A single minded person would have a hard time understanding such. Do your math and compare long bows to slingbows they numbers are very similiar
[/quote]

Perhaps you would be good enough to supply us with the numbers you have in mind. We need to compare the velocity of appropriate arrows of the same weight shot with a bow appropriate for hunting and those arrows shot with a slingshot. By all means, give us your references.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## OWDarchery

Charles said:


> Understand one thing... on websites that show the big game taken with a slingshot they DON'T show you all the animals that were injured as well.
> A slingshot, even a suped up one, is not as powerful or accurate as an actual bow. The killing potential is simply not as great and more injured animals will be a result. So as a novelty shooting arrows with it at targets... pretty neat stuff. But as a dedicated arrow shooter for taking big game, it's not a good idea.... maybe in an emergency situation it'd be acceptable, but to actually seek out to kill using an arrow with an underpowered weapon is irresponsible.... and in many cases purely foolhardy and dangerous as well.


 A single minded person would have a hard time understanding such. Do your math and compare long bows to slingbows they numbers are very similiar
[/quote]

Perhaps you would be good enough to supply us with the numbers you have in mind. We need to compare the velocity of appropriate arrows of the same weight shot with a bow appropriate for hunting and those arrows shot with a slingshot. By all means, give us your references.

Cheers ..... Charles
[/quote] Charles Please watch this video as it may help you out. 



 This is not a video of mine but some very similiar ones. My model is being tested for a video shoot this coming week. It as been tested but not recorded.


----------



## Charles

OWDarchery said:


> Understand one thing... on websites that show the big game taken with a slingshot they DON'T show you all the animals that were injured as well.
> A slingshot, even a suped up one, is not as powerful or accurate as an actual bow. The killing potential is simply not as great and more injured animals will be a result. So as a novelty shooting arrows with it at targets... pretty neat stuff. But as a dedicated arrow shooter for taking big game, it's not a good idea.... maybe in an emergency situation it'd be acceptable, but to actually seek out to kill using an arrow with an underpowered weapon is irresponsible.... and in many cases purely foolhardy and dangerous as well.


 A single minded person would have a hard time understanding such. Do your math and compare long bows to slingbows they numbers are very similiar
[/quote]

Perhaps you would be good enough to supply us with the numbers you have in mind. We need to compare the velocity of appropriate arrows of the same weight shot with a bow appropriate for hunting and those arrows shot with a slingshot. By all means, give us your references.

Cheers ..... Charles
[/quote] Charles Please watch this video as it may help you out. 



 This is not a video of mine but some very similiar ones. My model is being tested for a video shoot this coming week. It as been tested but not recorded.
[/quote]

Sorry ... this is all very old news. We have all seen this before. Just read back through this thread and use the search function as well. Unless you have something new to add, this will not cut it. As I said, we need to see velocity results for normal weight hunting arrows shot with a bow and with your sling shot. Until you can supply those, you simply will not be very credible. High draw weight of elastic bands does not always yield high velocity. That point has been made over and over on this forum.

For example, here in BC, the minimum allowed draw weight for a long bow used for hunting is 40 pounds. The retraction rate of a longbow is much faster than the retraction rate of rubber. So it will not be enough to use a slingshot with a draw weight of 40 pounds; you must be able to propel a hunting arrow with the same velocity as that provided by a 40 pound longbow. Other jurisdictions specify the minimun free flight distance a bow must be able to propel a normal weight hunting arrow. To my knowledge, no slingbow has met the requirements.

Give us the chronograph results of the velocity of standard weight hunting arrows in your slingshot compared with those same arrows shot from a standard hunting bow. Then we will be happy to "do the math" as you suggest.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## OWDarchery

Charles said:


> Understand one thing... on websites that show the big game taken with a slingshot they DON'T show you all the animals that were injured as well.
> A slingshot, even a suped up one, is not as powerful or accurate as an actual bow. The killing potential is simply not as great and more injured animals will be a result. So as a novelty shooting arrows with it at targets... pretty neat stuff. But as a dedicated arrow shooter for taking big game, it's not a good idea.... maybe in an emergency situation it'd be acceptable, but to actually seek out to kill using an arrow with an underpowered weapon is irresponsible.... and in many cases purely foolhardy and dangerous as well.


 A single minded person would have a hard time understanding such. Do your math and compare long bows to slingbows they numbers are very similiar
[/quote]

Perhaps you would be good enough to supply us with the numbers you have in mind. We need to compare the velocity of appropriate arrows of the same weight shot with a bow appropriate for hunting and those arrows shot with a slingshot. By all means, give us your references.

Cheers ..... Charles
[/quote] Charles Please watch this video as it may help you out. 



 This is not a video of mine but some very similiar ones. My model is being tested for a video shoot this coming week. It as been tested but not recorded.
[/quote]

Sorry ... this is all very old news. We have all seen this before. Just read back through this thread and use the search function as well. Unless you have something new to add, this will not cut it. As I said, we need to see velocity results for normal weight hunting arrows shot with a bow and with your sling shot. Until you can supply those, you simply will not be very credible. High draw weight of elastic bands does not always yield high velocity. That point has been made over and over on this forum.

For example, here in BC, the minimum allowed draw weight for a long bow used for hunting is 40 pounds. The retraction rate of a longbow is much faster than the retraction rate of rubber. So it will not be enough to use a slingshot with a draw weight of 40 pounds; you must be able to propel a hunting arrow with the same velocity as that provided by a 40 pound longbow. Other jurisdictions specify the minimun free flight distance a bow must be able to propel a normal weight hunting arrow. To my knowledge, no slingbow has met the requirements.

Give us the chronograph results of the velocity of standard weight hunting arrows in your slingshot compared with those same arrows shot from a standard hunting bow. Then we will be happy to "do the math" as you suggest.

Cheers ..... Charles
[/quote] to be fast and simple in a way a canadian might understand My slingbow is 58 lbs and 172 fps.... video coming soon


----------



## Charles

OWDarchery said:


> Understand one thing... on websites that show the big game taken with a slingshot they DON'T show you all the animals that were injured as well.
> A slingshot, even a suped up one, is not as powerful or accurate as an actual bow. The killing potential is simply not as great and more injured animals will be a result. So as a novelty shooting arrows with it at targets... pretty neat stuff. But as a dedicated arrow shooter for taking big game, it's not a good idea.... maybe in an emergency situation it'd be acceptable, but to actually seek out to kill using an arrow with an underpowered weapon is irresponsible.... and in many cases purely foolhardy and dangerous as well.


 A single minded person would have a hard time understanding such. Do your math and compare long bows to slingbows they numbers are very similiar
[/quote]

Perhaps you would be good enough to supply us with the numbers you have in mind. We need to compare the velocity of appropriate arrows of the same weight shot with a bow appropriate for hunting and those arrows shot with a slingshot. By all means, give us your references.

Cheers ..... Charles
[/quote] Charles Please watch this video as it may help you out. 



 This is not a video of mine but some very similiar ones. My model is being tested for a video shoot this coming week. It as been tested but not recorded.
[/quote]

Sorry ... this is all very old news. We have all seen this before. Just read back through this thread and use the search function as well. Unless you have something new to add, this will not cut it. As I said, we need to see velocity results for normal weight hunting arrows shot with a bow and with your sling shot. Until you can supply those, you simply will not be very credible. High draw weight of elastic bands does not always yield high velocity. That point has been made over and over on this forum.

For example, here in BC, the minimum allowed draw weight for a long bow used for hunting is 40 pounds. The retraction rate of a longbow is much faster than the retraction rate of rubber. So it will not be enough to use a slingshot with a draw weight of 40 pounds; you must be able to propel a hunting arrow with the same velocity as that provided by a 40 pound longbow. Other jurisdictions specify the minimun free flight distance a bow must be able to propel a normal weight hunting arrow. To my knowledge, no slingbow has met the requirements.

Give us the chronograph results of the velocity of standard weight hunting arrows in your slingshot compared with those same arrows shot from a standard hunting bow. Then we will be happy to "do the math" as you suggest.

Cheers ..... Charles
[/quote] to be fast and simple in a way a canadian might understand My slingbow is 58 lbs and 172 fps.... video coming soon
[/quote]

To be fast and simple "in a way a [C]anadian might understand", a decent hunting bow will propel a normal hunting arrow around 250 fps. You are still a bit short.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Hrawk

OWDarchery said:


> Charles Please watch this video as it may help you out.


I re watched this video just recently. I had a good laugh at the fact he only draws the bow back about 4 inches, no where near its full draw, to fake the comparison figures by making the bow look much slower than it really is.


----------



## NaturalFork

A recurve bow shoots an arrow around 180 fps on average, and people kill very large game with recurves. However a slingshot or slingbow will never compare. And that video linked is pathetic. I think he had a 15 inch draw on that one.


----------



## Hrawk

Another thing I just remembered about the vid you linked OWD, if you go to 6:02, you will see that the slingshotbow didn't even hit with enough power to activate the mechanical broad head. Fail.

I will bet a nice big glass of cold beer that the pig was shot, then the arrow inserted for the video.


----------



## Charles

Here are some chronograph figures for various weights of arrows, shot from a 60# bow:

http://www.huntersfriend.com/carbon_arrows/hunting_arrows_selection_guide_chapter_5.htm

Only for the very heaviest arrows did the velocity drop to 200 fps. I would like to see comparable figures for a 60# draw slingbow.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork

Charles said:


> Here are some chronograph figures for various weights of arrows, shot from a 60# bow:
> 
> http://www.huntersfr...e_chapter_5.htm
> 
> Only for the very heaviest arrows did the velocity drop to 200 fps. I would like to see comparable figures for a 60# draw slingbow.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Why must you argue everything that is posted on this forum? You are not all wise and all knowing about EVERYTHING. That site you linked is talking about compound bows which are entirely different than a traditional bow. Please stop posting about something you know nothing about.


----------



## PandaMan

NaturalFork said:


> Here are some chronograph figures for various weights of arrows, shot from a 60# bow:
> 
> http://www.huntersfr...e_chapter_5.htm
> 
> Only for the very heaviest arrows did the velocity drop to 200 fps. I would like to see comparable figures for a 60# draw slingbow.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Why must you argue everything that is posted on this forum? You are not all wise and all knowing about EVERYTHING. That site you linked is talking about compound bows which are entirely different than a traditional bow. Please stop posting about something you know nothing about.
[/quote]

That seems a little harsh. I'm sure he knows he's not all knowing, which is why he's asking for comparable results in order to make his own personal conclusion. I've been in the same situation as Charles - just trying to make sense of something, but then someone shoots me down harshly.

I've seen some valid points from everyone, so instead of criticising eachother we should just carry out the debate until a unanimous or majority opinion is formed.
That's just what I think, anyway...


----------



## NaturalFork

PandaMan said:


> Here are some chronograph figures for various weights of arrows, shot from a 60# bow:
> 
> http://www.huntersfr...e_chapter_5.htm
> 
> Only for the very heaviest arrows did the velocity drop to 200 fps. I would like to see comparable figures for a 60# draw slingbow.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Why must you argue everything that is posted on this forum? You are not all wise and all knowing about EVERYTHING. That site you linked is talking about compound bows which are entirely different than a traditional bow. Please stop posting about something you know nothing about.
[/quote]

That seems a little harsh. I'm sure he knows he's not all knowing, which is why he's asking for comparable results in order to make his own personal conclusion. I've been in the same situation as Charles - just trying to make sense of something, but then someone shoots me down harshly.

I've seen some valid points from everyone, so instead of criticising eachother we should just carry out the debate until a unanimous or majority opinion is formed.
That's just what I think, anyway...
[/quote]

I was a bit harsh and for that I apologize. My point remains though.


----------



## Charles

I seem to have upset you, Natural Fork, and for that I am sorry. I took no offense at your comments.

I certainly do not claim to be all knowing, but I am omnivorously curious.

Yesterday I just did a quick search for chronographed arrrow speeds and found that site. No doubt you are much more versed in the field of archery than am I. Perhaps you could point us to a site with chronographed arrow speeds which you feel would be more appropriate.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

